# Boston-South Shore- Cape people?



## NancyMoranG (Sep 6, 2015)

would love to meet up with some of the many photographers in the area. Could do a cook out or just meet/chat?
I am at Canal and would love to host....can supply a little Striper, clam chowder!
We leave Nov 1 until spring.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 8, 2015)

Okay, I thought I saw you would provide a little stripper and thought "I'll travel" 
Do you and the RV ever make it out West?


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 9, 2015)

Jeepers,  maybe if I put THAT in the title I would get more responses 

Yes, we LOVE the west! Mostly the National Parks. We especially love Yosemite and pretty much all of Utah.
Will be easy next summer, then should be heading your way after that.


----------

